# PFS my new love!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys I love PFS I went out and shot some cans and was super accurate! If anyone has a pickle fork shooter I'd be interested in buying, trading, etc.!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

bill hays has a great g10 pfs , gamekeeper john has a pfh (pickle fork hunter) he sells , someone has been extremely kind enough to buy me one and its on the way , or you can make your own , theres a pdf in the shared design bit , hope i helped


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the pickle fork shown in ry-shot's avatar the best. I bet that one shoots very well.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be selling this one once complete



















Made from solid buffalo horn

Atb rob


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

One of the great things about PFS's is that they are simple to make with very little material.

here is one of dgui's videos showing so 



 check out his channel for more videos

here is a thread with the PDF

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6761-dguis-pickle-fork-shooter-pfs/

nothing wrong with purchasing one, I have a few purchased, but it is cool to have one made from "sweat and blood"









enjoy

LGD


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha, I hear ya! I'm gonna be buying a g10 PFS and the buffalo horn one above!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey tristin did you see the evolving pfs post in the modification forum..heaps of member have posted their own variations of darrels fantastic shooter..


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I have not yet but I will have to check that out!


----------

